# 135gallon/mixed pygos



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

hey everyone thanks for checking my post out.....
heres the info on my pets and tanksetup
-135 gallon glass,blacktrim black stand,two powerglo lights,driftwoods,black lace rock,and natural small sand like pebbles as gravel
-filters=xp3,ac500,emp400
-Jager Heater forgot how many watts...its a big one tho ahaha

as for ps...
3 black hearts(caribe),one common natt(red),one gold dust(tern),one flamed p(piraya)haha nicknames
biggest pygo 9to8inchs smallest5to6
now for pictures;


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice...I like all the wood.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very Nice setup Luis, like the black rocks


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Piraya looks awesome too


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very nice.

GG, we know you like ALLLLLLLLLL the wood







.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Awesome looking tank. Congrats.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That tank is badass


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

In short: great tank with some great pygo's


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Piraya looks awesome too
> [snapback]1170164[/snapback]​


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

very nice


----------



## KillerRedz916 (Aug 19, 2005)

cool tank setup n piranhas


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice tank and reds


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

thanks fellow p lovers...i enjoy them very much


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

VERY NICE!!! Great job.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks good.


----------

